# Introductions - Puffed Up Fur



## UGotAaronitis (May 4, 2010)

So I am currently introducing two new rats to my one rat, they seem very interested in one another and everything is going smoothly so far.

I've started switching them into each others cages for a few minutes everyday to get them used to their scents. However, when I do this their fur gets all puffed up, and then slowly goes back to normal within maybe 5 minutes.

Is this just them being nervous in the new cages or what? They don't seem scared as they seem to be having fun inspecting everything.


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm guessing they're boys, right? Because boys tend to puff up their fur especially during introductions to try to seem bigger and scarier and tougher, so the others won't be scared and for if they get caught off guard, if that makes sense haha. Don't worry about it, all is good  And it's very good that you got your single rat some friends!


----------



## UGotAaronitis (May 4, 2010)

Lol actually they are all girls 

I'm glad it doesn't mean they wont get along 'cause they hate the smell of each other lol

Yeah I've been looking for some good friends for her since her sister passed away and I think these two are perfect


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

Haha I've never actually seen girls do it before! But yeah it's definitely nothing to worry about. Good luckkk


----------

